# Opening day jake and West Virginia?



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey all.

Well I ended up taking a jake here in Ohio on opening day on some private land in ashtabula. I was positioned in a field on top of a ridge overlooking the grand river and heard birds across the river going crazy all morning. Figured I was screwed. A hen starting yelping back to a gobbler across the river, so I mimicked her. Now I'm not the best turkey hunter but I've heard this fires them up, and o boy did it ever. She came charging in within ten feet of me putting every three or four seconds. She ended up bringing in two jakes and three other hens within range. needless to say the jake didnt last very long, I'm not picky. 

But I've got a question for you out-of-state hunters. Does anyone do any good on west virginia public land? My friends and I are planning a backpacking/fishing trip this weekend around the elkins area and i was wondering if it would be worth it to pick up a tag and take my gun? 

I don't think there is much in the way of agriculture or open fields in the area we are going, just a lot of hardwoods. I know they can be productive but i was wondering if anyone had any experience in this area of WV. Couldnt find really anything on the web about the turkey pop in that area. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I don't know the Elkins area but the public areas I have hunted in WV get far less pressure than Ohio public lands.

Mountain birds are harder to hunt than our flat land open field birds. So be ready for that.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The vegetation is usually a week behind over in that area. The laurel will be the main ground cover in some areas and rocky. There was a lot of cover in some of the places I have been. Instead of say 3 flats to the top it may be 6 or more over there. If you go try to get up top and listen. I have deer hunted in the area toward Seneca and saw some good birds so hunt them like the woods birds they are. You may find some cutout open spots to set up if that's what you like.


----------

